# How do I catch a laker???



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

I make the trip every year on the hard deck and I just can't seem to do it. How do I catch a lake trout??? I understand fishing deep and really big glow stuff...but anyone have any other tricks? I know sometimes of the year you catch them shallow but I still just can't do it. Any useful advice or tips you have would be awesome! (Shall I drag the snowmobile down to chase after em on the deeper side of the lake?)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Spend a lot of time and money, that is the best advice i can give you. I went to Bear lake 14 times in 1 season before i caught a mack. After that, i have it semi-figured out. Or so i think sometimes. :|


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Are you fishing Bear Lake, Flaming Gorge, or Fish Lake?


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Fish lake. Went to my spot about a half mile west of the marina... parking area that they always plow right on side of road, and did not catch one of course. I know I am not in an area that they are typically but it I don't want to venture out to an area I am unfamiliar with and get the skunky. Any input there would be great! Thanks.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Of course, I can't give you any guarantees, but if I were you, I'd fish down the hill behind the lodge. As you walk out from the marina at the lodge, there is a hill that descends from about 10-15 feet down to about 70 feet. I've caught a lot of splake and a few macks moving down that hill. You just have to find the right depth.

Sometimes the base of the hill (70 ft) is the best. I think there are fish that wait for stuff to come rolling down the hill.

I've done best with chunks of chub from Sportsman's. I like yellow, chart., and brown tube jigs.

It doesn't take a lot of money to catch a mack. It just takes some determination. Keep it up. You'll get one.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Are you sure you haven't caught a laker at Fish Lake? Some times those 16-17" lake trout are pretty tough to differentiate from the splake.

But, if you want to catch a little bigger lake trout (24"+) I would recommend fishing in about 60-70 feet of water. Fish the bottom. Be patient. Patience is the key here. Don't be afraid of the skunk. 


March seems to be a really good month for lake trout through the ice at Fish Lake. Give it another try then.

lastly, don't discount luck. I've seen a lot of 10lb+ lake trout caught in 25' of water. The biggest key to catching fish is to keep your bait (lure, etc) in the water.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I plan to try again in March. I also plan to try and catch a laker in flaming gorge the weekend of the 15th/16th. Couple friends and I plan to head up and fish fir burbot Friday night and lakers saturday morn. I gotta do it this year!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I think the most important thing with the lakers is location, Ive got a few spots out there that I consistently catch macs on while ice fishing marked with my gps. We are usually in water that is 90-100 feet deep. If you can find the channel towards the far side of the lake, there is a pretty good current in the lake. If you can drill holes just on the outside of that current they usually like to hang out in there. I have always just used big 4-5" tube jigs. The best by far has been a dark brown flake, dark green or a tan colored. I have never had much luck on any of the glow or bright colored jigs. Always tipped it off with some sucker meat. May want to add some shrimp anise smelly jelly also. It can sometimes be slow fishing, sometimes several hours right on the bottom, but if a group of them decide to move in then the fishing can be good. We can usually put one rod on the bottom(mac rod) and use the other rod suspended 25-40 feet and catch splake and bows all day long From what I have seen its not too expensive to get into them on the ice. Biggest advice is get away from the crowds. YES the deeper side of the lake is better especially if you have a sled or a wheeler 

On open water, its a different story. Im completely lost there :mrgreen:


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Stevo. I will give that a try next time I go and will be sure to bring the snowmobile. I will try your rigs as well since I have always just tried a 4-5" glow tube with smelly jelly and perch meat. Anyone want to take a trip out sometime if I provide the sled to get across to the other side? Maybe sometime in Feb.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

No problem man, I am definately no expert on lakers, but have caught alot from fishlake through the ice. Now if i could just figure out how to get the BIG ones I would be set. My biggest from there is 18 lbs, but have been there a few times when a laker of over 30lbs has come through the ice, and it was by using the same jigs that I had mentioned. I would be willing to make a trip down there with ya sometime in Feb, and I have access to some sleds also. Mabey we could find some lakers :mrgreen:


----------



## UTFSHR (Jan 6, 2010)

When I bought my first boat, I was 16. My dad said, "if you are comfortable flushing 20, $100 bills down the toilet, buy a boat". He is always full of wisdom.

Some years later, I moved to Vernal, easy access to the Gorge.

My advice to you, if you are comfortable flushing 20, $100 bills down the toilet, chase the big macs! 

It takes many hours of scouting and finding the fish. Presentation will catch you fish, lack of practice will teach you to enjoy the drive up to the Gorge! 

Here's to tighter lines!


----------

